# Chicago Area Slot Show - This Weekend!!!!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

The Chicago Area slot car show is this weekend...we will be there with 4 full tables of vintage goodies, our new exclusive cars and trucks etc!!! Look for the Large Orange SCJ Banner and stop by and say :wave:.



Show Info is:

*April 22nd 2007*, Chicago area, Lincoln Center, 2450 Lincoln St, Highland, IN, Open 10:00am-3pm, Adm. $5, Under 16 Free. For Tables or more information, contact Mike Dore at: [email protected].


------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

John


I hooked up with the boys and went last week to this show thinking this was the same show at the time and it was a "toy" show. Wanted to meet you and Jeff from Motor City. 

Obviously I was a week off. Story of my life!!!!

Plan to go to Kazoo next and there is no way I could get permission for three weeks in a row of out of town shows as the warden would never approve that. lol


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Johnny, will you bring some of those pups to the Richfield show? I'll take a couple.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

dlw said:


> Johnny, will you bring some of those pups to the Richfield show? I'll take a couple.


 

We did a very limited run of these, but will set you back a couple make sure you remind me at Richfield.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> John
> 
> 
> I hooked up with the boys and went last week to this show thinking this was the same show at the time and it was a "toy" show. Wanted to meet you and Jeff from Motor City.
> ...


 


Kazoo? Assuming your talking Kalamazoo.....skip this one and attend the oldest and best HO slot car show in the country the follwoing week!?! Motor City and I both will be there!


Show info (also available off our web site) is:

*May 6th, 2007*, Ohio, Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show Richfield *SAME LOCATION NEW NAME* Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151 Exit 11 Ohio TPK. Tables are $25 each through October 8th, after this date $30.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected]



-----------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

